

Ask HN: Suggestions for workout app - tmaly

I just got back to the gym, and I did the free consult with the personal trainer.  I have used a trainer a decade ago, but todays prices are too high.  I do have a gym partner.  Are there any apps out there that can be used in place of a trainer to show proper exercise form, plan a schedule based on goals,  and keep a log?
======
dennybritz
I like Fitocracy.

